# Life in Hua Hin



## RonVancouver (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello - Are there any residents of Hua Hin in this Forum? 
I have read pages on Pattaya but little on this wonderful seaside town.

I am wondering about life there, real estate, positives, negatives.

Thank you.


----------

